# Removing sticker adhesive from a stuffed animal



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a short haired teddy bear that was on loan to us from a support group. The idea is to take photos of the bear in various locations and then add to its scrap book and send it to the next family. We've had this bear for a month and took it to India with us. To protect it from getting lost forever I stuck a luggage label to its head with our local address and I left it on the whole trip. Now the bear has been washed and fluffed but there is a square of adhesive left on its head where the sticker was. If this was my bear I wouldn't care, but I want to get it good as new for the next family. Is there any way to remove it? I have some Goo Gone but I don't want to risk it staining the bear with grease stains in the process of getting the adhesive off.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

It isn't very "natural" but it works:

Lighter fluid (the kind in the blue and yellow plastic bottle with the little flip-top). This stuff is great for removing adhesive residue from many things. ((It's even good on taking off sticky price tags on paper as it evaporates and doesn't stain the paper!))

Try a squirt of it on a piece of gauze or strong paper towel and then wipe the adhesive residue gently (this way, you aren't soaking the teddy bears head!). It should come of without damaging the fluffy fabric.

I've used this on price tags on regular cotton & poly fabric and it worked just fine.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

rubbing alcohol? takes sticky off of hard surfaces and I don't think it would do anything to the fabric but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks! I'll try on a small spot first and see how that goes. I guess one good thing-- the bear is from Build a Bear factory and if I ruin it, I can get an easy replacement (shh!).


----------

